# Mariocarts



## Boberman (Nov 17, 2018)

These looked funny so I bought a few they are pretty damn good actually!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 17, 2018)

I heard those are failing miserably for pesticide.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I heard those are failing miserably for pesticide.


Only a matter of time til that hype train gets derailed imo. I'm not digging the packaging and shit.looks like they are advertising towards kids.sure they are tasty and being discreet is great and all,I just think the concentrate/cart biz is headed for scrutinizing eyes...


----------



## AnotherAnonymousToker (Jun 8, 2019)

Be really careful you don't always get oil in those.

FYI it's just packaging, the cartridges are empty and filled with whatever the hell someone fills it with. Make sure the oil is thick and golden and doesn't taste funny.


----------



## terpnasty (Jun 15, 2019)

Only sheeple buy those hot dog carts


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 16, 2019)

You do know I can buy any type of fancy ass packaging and put straight up what ever I want inside, and you'll still say this was the best cart ever. ONLY from the shit packaging.

I make carts, from grow to filling the actual cart. I make my own packaging as well.

You ppl and your BS packaging think your getting a premium product.

Lmfao!


Look on dhgate. You'll see the same packaging for sale.


----------

